# Looking for grazing or small yard



## Kitei (19 November 2017)

Hi all,

Due to unforeseen circumstances I urgently need to find grazing or a small yard to rent for 4 horses near Northwich or Winsford, Cheshire.
Stables are preferred but not essential. 

Please reply here or PM me if you know of anything.


----------



## Kitei (5 December 2017)

Update: we may have found temporary grazing for the winter, but still require a permanent/long term solution from approx. March onwards. A field or small yard suitable for 4/5 horses is ideal, facilities and stables (or the ability to put some up) would be nice but are low on our list of priorities - we just need somewhere to keep them all.


----------

